# FBI National Academy 92fs



## Tabracke (8 mo ago)

My grandfather was a fbi academy grad and purchased the commemorative 92fs. He passed back in 2014 and left me a few firearms. This was one is actually one of the least sentimental to me so I have been thinking of selling it. It’s unfired of course but I have seen these sell for close to $3k. Is this still a comparable price with the times? Just don’t want to short myself before I put it up. Thank you for any info


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't think that I would sell my Grand Dad's commemorative Berretta.


----------



## Tabracke (8 mo ago)

Right, like I said it’s the least sentimental of all the guns I inherited from him. His 1911 from the war and duty guns that were all used and carried are far more important to me. I’m not a collector I use the guns I have so this just sits there in the safe and I don’t have anyone to pass it down too. When I die it will be stolen or sold at auction so I would rather buy something to use while I’m alive.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

3K for a commemorative 92FS? Good luck.


----------



## Tabracke (8 mo ago)

Yeah that’s why I’m asking about pricing on here to get some helpful info. You however have given nothing but criticism so far so hopefully others are a bit more kind and helpful in here.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I sent you a message....


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Welcome from Northern Illinois...
There is one on Gunbroker Auction site, buy now price is $3525 with no bids.
Maybe join a Beretta Forum and see if any interest there.
Good Luck!!


----------



## Tabracke (8 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I sent you a message....


Thank you, I will check that out. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Tabracke (8 mo ago)

wirenut said:


> Welcome from Northern Illinois...
> There is one on Gunbroker Auction site, buy now price is $3525 with no bids.
> Maybe join a Beretta Forum and see if any interest there.
> Good Luck!!


Thank you buddy! I appreciate the info. I joined one today and they are saying the same. $3000-$3500. Surprisingly the big difference is the display box type and condition lol thanks again man,take care.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't know what your chosen profession is, but I believe there are some law enforcement forums out there.
Might shake some interest if you can participate.


----------

